# Furries in Florida



## Rozgarden (Mar 19, 2009)

Who here is from Florida?


----------



## coolkidex (Mar 19, 2009)

Not me.


----------



## ShamanFox (Mar 19, 2009)

*raises hand*

Right above Jacksonville. Most furries I know who live in Florida live in the southern part though. D:


----------



## Rozgarden (Mar 19, 2009)

yeah I am in the southern part as well.


----------



## ShamanFox (Mar 19, 2009)

rozgarden said:


> yeah I am in the southern part as well.



Well darn. 
North Florida is devoid of furries. D:


----------



## Arreku (Mar 19, 2009)

I am! Live just outside Orlando in Winter Garden!


----------



## FurForCameron (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm in Dallas Texas. I don't really know many furries, but I'm making my two best friends into them.


----------



## Rozgarden (Mar 19, 2009)

thats cool.. yeah i dont know personally that many furries in real life as well. 

well this otter is soon to be an ex floridian


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 19, 2009)

East orlando, never gone south never gone north just stayed in the middle


----------



## Rozgarden (Mar 19, 2009)

you have NEVER been south? you really ought to. Key West is one of my favorite places


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 19, 2009)

Not any more.  Did some growing up in the Tarpon Springs, Holiday, Clearwater area a very long time ago.


----------



## AceyWinters (Mar 21, 2009)

rozgarden said:


> Who here is from Florida?


ME :O


----------



## Rozgarden (Mar 21, 2009)

sweet! north or south florida?


----------



## pheonix (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm the farthest south that I know of who lives here. Miami FL AKA Hell on earth. And there isn't many furs here but I've met a few.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Mar 21, 2009)

rozgarden said:


> you have NEVER been south? you really ought to. Key West is one of my favorite places



I love the Keys, can't wait to back one day :3


----------



## Rozgarden (Mar 21, 2009)

which key is your fav?


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Mar 21, 2009)

rozgarden said:


> which key is your fav?



Of course, Key West =3 I tried to get my dad, to take me and my brother scuba diving once. Instead we went out to the coral reefs; snorkeling :c


----------



## Stank (Mar 21, 2009)

Arreku said:


> I am! Live just outside Orlando in Winter Garden!



OMG I totally do to! Orlando roxxors!
Except that it doesn't. I'm still here though.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 21, 2009)

rozgarden said:


> you have NEVER been south? you really ought to. Key West is one of my favorite places


I plan to only go about in the middle of florida and leave the state to the islands


----------



## Carenath (Mar 21, 2009)

Devoid of furries.. I think I would be lucky if there was one furry in my country, let alone near where I live, I know there's a dragon living a fair distance from me though, but weither he's a dragon or a furry I really dont know.


----------



## Rozgarden (Mar 22, 2009)

Carenath said:


> Devoid of furries.. I think I would be lucky if there was one furry in my country, let alone near where I live, I know there's a dragon living a fair distance from me though, but weither he's a dragon or a furry I really dont know.


 
where do you live?




Ark said:


> Of course, Key West =3 I tried to get my dad, to take me and my brother scuba diving once. Instead we went out to the coral reefs; snorkeling :c


 
My bf, his brother and I went down to Key West back in October and went scuba diving. Fun stuffs.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Mar 22, 2009)

rozgarden said:


> My bf, his brother and I went down to Key West back in October and went scuba diving. Fun stuffs.



Uncool :c


----------



## Rozgarden (Mar 22, 2009)

Ark said:


> Uncool :c


 

*le gasp!* how is that uncool?


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Mar 22, 2009)

rozgarden said:


> *le gasp!* how is that uncool?



You scuba'd, but I didn't.

What county, and city do you live at?


----------



## Carenath (Mar 22, 2009)

rozgarden said:


> where do you live?


 Somewhere around 52N -7W... (Hint: It's near England)

 And I officially hate IP-to-Location sites...


----------



## Rozgarden (Mar 22, 2009)

oo and i live in the broward county region


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Mar 23, 2009)

rozgarden said:


> oo and i live in the broward county region



Thats like near Ft. Lauderdale, and Miami.


----------



## Estidel (Mar 23, 2009)

I live in the Orlando area.


----------



## Zaaz (Mar 23, 2009)

Bah, anyone could miss Florida...all tucked away down there.

Z


----------



## Niles (Mar 23, 2009)

I live in the place where dreams come true... =o


Well at least near it.


----------



## Arreku (Mar 23, 2009)

Niles said:


> I live in the place where dreams come true... =o
> 
> 
> Well at least near it.


 I live about 6 mins away from that place XD


----------



## Alex-kitsune (Mar 23, 2009)

Well I'm not technically a fur but
I'm on the east coast in south Florida :B


----------



## Rozgarden (Mar 23, 2009)

Ark said:


> Thats like near Ft. Lauderdale, and Miami.


 
Epic win  and actually Ft Lauderdale is in Broward County, but Miami is in Miami-Dade county


----------



## pheonix (Mar 23, 2009)

rozgarden said:


> oo and i live in the broward county region



Someone lives this far south!?!? I'm not used to seeing anyone living here on here. I'm up in Broward all the time cause it's a lot better then Miami. lol


----------



## Rozgarden (Mar 24, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Someone lives this far south!?!? I'm not used to seeing anyone living here on here. I'm up in Broward all the time cause it's a lot better then Miami. lol


 
yesh.. I would say broward is much better than miami... although I do like MIA.. its fun to run around in


----------



## pheonix (Mar 24, 2009)

rozgarden said:


> yesh.. I would say broward is much better than miami... although I do like MIA.. its fun to run around in



lol Drive down pine island and when you pass countyline road you can see the transition from nice to ghetto. It's really funny but sad at the same time. I don't find it fun here at all but I've lived here all my life. How long have you lived here for?


----------



## Rozgarden (Mar 24, 2009)

only about 11 years... but I am moving in four weeks far FAR away. I have only been to Miami to see Vizcaya and Miami International Airport (MIA)


----------



## pheonix (Mar 24, 2009)

rozgarden said:


> only about 11 years... but I am moving in four weeks far FAR away. I have only been to Miami to see Vizcaya and Miami International Airport (MIA)



I've lived here for my whole life, 20 years. You are lucky to be getting out of here, I wish I could. I hope you have fun wherever you're going. I lived here for so long and I don't know what the hell Vizcaya is. lol


----------



## Rozgarden (Mar 24, 2009)

*giggles* its an old beautiful mansion on the coastline. It was made by the guy who created John Deere... that tractor company. Beautiful gardens.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 24, 2009)

rozgarden said:


> *giggles* its an old beautiful mansion on the coastline. It was made by the guy who created John Deere... that tractor company. Beautiful gardens.



that's cool. I've worked on some of the mansions on star island when I was working construction. Some of those mansions are beautiful on the inside and even more so on the outside.


----------



## Rozgarden (Mar 24, 2009)

oo.. yesh I wish I had a mansion... perhaps when I get rich.. or marry a rich guy XD


----------



## pheonix (Mar 24, 2009)

rozgarden said:


> oo.. yesh I wish I had a mansion... perhaps when I get rich.. or marry a rich guy XD



I hope I get the chance to marry someone rich. lol I'm used to living in a small place but it would be just awesome to live in a mansion. *daydreams*


----------



## Rozgarden (Mar 24, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I hope I get the chance to marry someone rich. lol I'm used to living in a small place but it would be just awesome to live in a mansion. *daydreams*


 
*giggles* well i do know that my bfs coworkers daughter happens to be a single doctor


----------



## Rozgarden (Mar 24, 2009)

http://blogoscoped.com/files/stripes.html

thought this was cool


----------



## pheonix (Mar 24, 2009)

rozgarden said:


> *giggles* well i do know that my bfs coworkers daughter happens to be a single doctor



lol that sounds cool but blind dates aren't my thing, Also I'd rather have love more then money. I was just joking a little, though it would be hot to date a doctor...


----------



## Rozgarden (Mar 24, 2009)

well that sucks then that she lives in the pacific islands.  yeah blind dates are awkward..


----------



## pheonix (Mar 24, 2009)

rozgarden said:


> well that sucks then that she lives in the pacific islands.  yeah blind dates are awkward..



Oh you. Why say something if she's far away? lol

I've never had a blind date I'm just sure it would be a social nightmare for me since I have problems even talking on the phone. lol


----------



## Rozgarden (Mar 24, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Oh you. Why say something if she's far away? lol
> 
> I've never had a blind date I'm just sure it would be a social nightmare for me since I have problems even talking on the phone. lol


 
XD oh I couldnt resist. but yeah. Ive been on a blind date. I had this crush on this one guy and wanted to go on a date with him  but he was like well I just got back together with my girlfriend but my roommate is available................ yeah... dont do that -.-


----------



## pheonix (Mar 24, 2009)

rozgarden said:


> XD oh I couldnt resist. but yeah. Ive been on a blind date. I had this crush on this one guy and wanted to go on a date with him  but he was like well I just got back together with my girlfriend but my roommate is available................ yeah... dont do that -.-



I'll be sure not too, it just sounds like fail in the making. lol So how bad was the roommate?


----------



## Rozgarden (Mar 24, 2009)

complete gentleman just not my type..


----------



## pheonix (Mar 24, 2009)

rozgarden said:


> complete gentleman just not my type..



Was he huge or something? Or did he just give off that feeling?


----------



## Rozgarden (Mar 24, 2009)

well.. i suppose our personalities didnt mesh well.. it was a one time date.. I wasnt impressed


----------



## pheonix (Mar 24, 2009)

rozgarden said:


> well.. i suppose our personalities didnt mesh well.. it was a one time date.. I wasnt impressed



Sorry you had to go through that, I'd be too nervous to actually go through with it. lol


----------



## Rozgarden (Mar 24, 2009)

*smiles and chuckles* and yet you arent too nervous to talk online. its not that much different than in real life. you just actually see the person face to face.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 24, 2009)

rozgarden said:


> *smiles and chuckles* and yet you arent too nervous to talk online. its not that much different than in real life. you just actually see the person face to face.



Well online you can't see me, you don't know me, so there's really no reason to be nervous. I get a little nervous when IMing with someone for the first time but that usually passes quick. Also I have time to think of what to say online so I don't make an ass out of myself as much. lol


----------



## Wolfbound (Mar 24, 2009)

There are too many furs in Florida. I think the closest one to me is like 20-30 minutes away in Lake Wales.

Highlands area... Kinda lame. Only fur here, that I know of.


----------



## Phineas (Mar 24, 2009)

I live a little under twenty miles north of Orlando. I'll be living in the city by the time summer rolls around. It's pretty sweet.


----------



## Rozgarden (Mar 24, 2009)

I didnt know how many furries were in florida until I started this thread.. pretty cool actually. And as far as you Phoenix.. I have seen your pic.. but as far as the whole thinking before you respond thing I totally agree.. I have difficulties speaking my mind verbally but when it comes to typing it online it is SO much easier... I wonder why


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey rozgarden, have you volunteered at a wildlife rehabilitation center? Just curious, because you have a cute baby otter as you avi, and he looks rescued.


----------



## Rozgarden (Mar 25, 2009)

nah I work at an animal hospital and actually I pulled this image from the net XD


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Mar 25, 2009)

rozgarden said:


> nah I work at an animal hospital and actually I pulled this image from the net XD



So your like a Vet?


----------



## Rozgarden (Mar 26, 2009)

um.. more like a nurse soon to be pilot/massage therapist


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Mar 26, 2009)

rozgarden said:


> um.. more like a nurse soon to be pilot/massage therapist



Sounds cool, good luck on your career ^^


----------



## Rozgarden (Mar 26, 2009)

Ark said:


> Sounds cool, good luck on your career ^^


 

aweses thankies  what do you do?


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Mar 26, 2009)

rozgarden said:


> aweses thankies  what do you do?



Ha ha, nothing now ^_^' I've been filling applications like a mad man, these past couple of day. I plan to go to a trade school around here soon, haven't picked one yet.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 26, 2009)

rozgarden said:


> And as far as you Phoenix.. I have seen your pic.. but as far as the whole thinking before you respond thing I totally agree.. I have difficulties speaking my mind verbally but when it comes to typing it online it is SO much easier... I wonder why



It's because you can say what you want with little to no concequences. I make more friends online because of that, I'm afraid to speak my full mind in real life cause people might not like what I have to say. lol


----------



## Rozgarden (Mar 26, 2009)

pheonix said:


> It's because you can say what you want with little to no concequences. I make more friends online because of that, I'm afraid to speak my full mind in real life cause people might not like what I have to say. lol


 
tis true.. and if you get mad at someone you can always block them or ignore them..


----------



## haynari (Mar 26, 2009)

There are no furries in minnesota! there is tdgseal and i and that is it!


----------



## pheonix (Mar 26, 2009)

rozgarden said:


> tis true.. and if you get mad at someone you can always block them or ignore them..



Yep, but I never ignore or block people. I have a habit of being too kind to people. lol


----------



## Rozgarden (Mar 26, 2009)

haynari said:


> There are no furries in minnesota! there is tdgseal and i and that is it!


 
Um.. then that means that there are furries in minnesota -.-



pheonix said:


> Yep, but I never ignore or block people. I have a habit of being too kind to people. lol


 
awes thats awesome


----------



## pheonix (Mar 30, 2009)

rozgarden said:


> awes thats awesome



You could say that but it proves to be bothersome sometimes...I'm not a psychiatrist. (sp?) :/


----------



## zebratweak (Apr 1, 2009)

i is in tampaaaa
but im moving to orlando soon
idk any furries in real life either
i wish i could find a gf one.....


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 1, 2009)

zebratweak said:


> i is in tampaaaa
> but im moving to orlando soon
> idk any furries in real life either
> i wish i could find a gf one.....



Whatever you do, just stay away from Kissimmee.


----------



## Rozgarden (Apr 2, 2009)

pheonix said:


> You could say that but it proves to be bothersome sometimes...I'm not a psychiatrist. (sp?) :/


 
awe but what are friends for other than to listen to each other complain?

and whats wrong with kissimmee


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 2, 2009)

rozgarden said:


> and whats wrong with kissimmee



I just moved from there, and I HATE it. I don't want to be racist, but it feels like your in Puerto Rico. None of the hispanics will learn english, or even use it if they do. I have no clue, if my fellow employees are talking shit about me; it's irritating >:3


----------



## Rozgarden (Apr 3, 2009)

Ark said:


> I just moved from there, and I HATE it. I don't want to be racist, but it feels like your in Puerto Rico. None of the hispanics will learn english, or even use it if they do. I have no clue, if my fellow employees are talking shit about me; it's irritating >:3



I know what that's like. Half of my coworkers are Spanish speakers and they all know I don't speak Spanish. They have a habit of talking in Spanish but have the grace to translate for me. Of course there were times when they forgot and tried to speak Spanish to me. *sighs* I think it's a Floridian thing cause we got cubans columbians puerto ricans haitians and a few mexicans not to mention African americans so the whites are the minority (I am not being racist I am just stating a fact)


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 3, 2009)

rozgarden said:


> I know what that's like. Half of my coworkers are Spanish speakers and they all know I don't speak Spanish. They have a habit of talking in Spanish but have the grace to translate for me. Of course there were times when they forgot and tried to speak Spanish to me. *sighs* I think it's a Floridian thing cause we got cubans columbians puerto ricans haitians and a few mexicans not to mention African americans so the whites are the minority (I am not being racist I am just stating a fact)



I still vote we change our Welcome Sign

"Welcome to Florida...LEARN FUCKING SPANISH, You'll need it"


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 3, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> I still vote we change our Welcome Sign
> 
> "Welcome to Florida...LEARN FUCKING SPANISH, You'll need it"



Agreed :[


----------



## Rozgarden (Apr 3, 2009)

Haha.. Doesn't matter anyways cause I am moving in a couple weeks


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 3, 2009)

rozgarden said:


> Haha.. Doesn't matter anyways cause I am moving in a couple weeks



Where? *.*


----------



## Rozgarden (Apr 3, 2009)

Approximately 3500 miles to the west.. for college.. away from family  and away from bf :'(


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 3, 2009)

rozgarden said:


> Approximately 3500 miles to the west.. for college.. away from family  and away from bf :'(



California?


----------



## Rozgarden (Apr 3, 2009)

ok maybe not 3500 miles.. more like 3000.. Utah...


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 4, 2009)

rozgarden said:


> ok maybe not 3500 miles.. more like 3000.. Utah...



I know a friend of mine, who moved out there when she graduated. Are you going to any big colleges there?


----------



## Rozgarden (Apr 4, 2009)

im not sure of your definition of "big" but it is a fully acredited university.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 4, 2009)

rozgarden said:


> im not sure of your definition of "big" but it is a fully acredited university.



Like BYU (Brigham Young University), University of Utah, and Utah State University. Well, I hope you do well in whatever university your gonna attend at :3


----------



## Rozgarden (Apr 4, 2009)

*sighs* Ill tell you through message..


----------



## DamitriTelling (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm not from Florida but I am from the boarder between GA and FL only about 2 hrs from Tallahassee and Jacksonville.


----------



## dragon_mel (Apr 7, 2009)

zebratweak said:


> i is in tampaaaa
> but im moving to orlando soon
> idk any furries in real life either
> i wish i could find a gf one.....


 

I'm originally from Tampa, but I moved up to Pensacola for school last year


----------



## Rozgarden (Apr 8, 2009)

DamitriTelling said:


> I'm not from Florida but I am from the boarder between GA and FL only about 2 hrs from Tallahassee and Jacksonville.


 
thats ok  we will still count you for Florida


----------



## PeachesWolfiez (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm in Florida. Think Hurricane Charley. 

SWIFFLE FURS...We haz a facebuk page.


----------



## Mel-the-Hybrid (Apr 9, 2009)

Floridian here for 21 years, but I'd rather not say which city, I had a rather unpleasant experience with a creepy furry that recognized who I was when I was pumping gas in my car...


----------



## Rozgarden (Apr 9, 2009)

Mel-the-Hybrid said:


> Floridian here for 21 years, but I'd rather not say which city, I had a rather unpleasant experience with a creepy furry that recognized who I was when I was pumping gas in my car...


 
that is creepy.  how did you handle it?


----------



## Mel-the-Hybrid (Apr 9, 2009)

I tried being polite at first, but he followed me to my car window and asked for my number after acting fanboyish around me. Then I promptly told him "Fuck You", rolled up the window and left >.<


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 9, 2009)

And this is why I dont say fully where I live and dont have pics of me


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 9, 2009)

Mel-the-Hybrid said:


> I tried being polite at first, but he followed me to my car window and asked for my number after acting fanboyish around me. Then I promptly told him "Fuck You", rolled up the window and left >.<



THAT WAS ME!!! >:[ *while sitting in a corner, in the fetal position*


----------



## Rozgarden (Apr 10, 2009)

XD thats hilarious!!

ark you crack me up


----------



## AceyWinters (Aug 4, 2009)

Rozgarden said:


> sweet! north or south florida?


tampa


----------



## Ratte (Aug 4, 2009)

Holy shit necro.


----------

